# Corner-First Parity



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello. I am learning BLD. I need some help on parity. I use CO and CP for Corners and use Old Pochmann for edges. Memo wise, I always solve corners first. It makes it a lot easier. However, I looked at badmephisto's tutorial and He says he solves edges first because parity is easier. I can not do edges first. I have tried and I dont even come close to solving. If i solve Corners first, I get VERY close to solving it. So i need help on how to solve parity for corners first. I get the concept but I just cant get it.



Thanks


----------



## Gparker (Apr 12, 2009)

its the exact same thing, it doesnt matter what you do first, odd number of swaps for anything=R perm, he does edges first and parity for example purposes. trust me, its the EXACT same thing


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea, it's the same either way.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok guys thank you very much!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

?
WTF2L is everyone using R perm? Why not just leave the last corner until you finish or simply do another Y perm?
For me:
1. Letter memorize edges
2. Visual memorize corners while counting.
3. Execute corners up the largest even number.
4. Do all edges.
5. If last odd corner isn't done, U'F2UM2U'F2U and finish last odd corner.

Edit: For Classic Pochmann edges, Parity Fix would probably be a R perm, not the above alg.

Hmm... Guess Parity fix in Classic Pochmann is R perm? I never used that method, LOL.

Edit3:
Ok, I just tried a sighted classic Pochmann solve with parity.
My way still works and the Parity Fix really is a R perm.
What I don't get is why people still use R perm even when they do use M2 for edges.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> ?
> WTF2L is everyone using R perm? Why not just leave the last corner until you finish or simply do another Y perm?
> For me:
> 1. Letter memorize edges
> ...



I dont use the y perm. I like the R perm better. I like the WTF2L idea though


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 5. If last odd corner isn't done, U'FUM2U'F2U and finish last odd corner.



Old pochmann? Your alg is wrong too.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

????? I think I will just stick to parity


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea, and R-perm, I dunno what I was thinking there. God I feel stupid for posting that.


----------



## CanadaCube (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL its okay


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Yea, and R-perm, I dunno what I was thinking there. God I feel stupid for posting that.



You can delete your own posts!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, and R-perm, I dunno what I was thinking there. God I feel stupid for posting that.
> ...



I edited everything embarrassing out. I went on about how fanwuqs idea for Y perm and saving the last corner would work for old pochmann. It was really quite silly.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> MatsBergsten said:
> 
> 
> > Ellis said:
> ...



It works fine for M2, and the same idea does work for classic Pochmann, just R perm is the parity fix (which I didn't realize at first) and it can even be done right after all corners and before all edges. I do not like classic Pochmann edges (never used it). Way too many moves and not as easy to think about than M2 or 3OP.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > MatsBergsten said:
> ...



You could do with with classic pochmann, but it's not saving you any moves. Just an unnecessary extra thing to worry about in your memo.


----------

